# Recycling with vinyl transfers



## Akimbo (Jul 9, 2010)

Hi everyone, sorry if this has already been asked but couldn't find it in the search. 

I've been using vinyl cutters and transfers for about a three years now and I'm looking to go more eco friendly with my little company. Rather than throwing the clear backing away from vinyl transfers all the time I was wondering if anyone knows if it is recyclable?

If not, does anyone have any ideas on ways to reuse this so that it doesn't just go to a landfill site? The only use I have found for it so far is removing cat hair from furniture lol.


----------



## Gecko Signs NT (Aug 3, 2012)

You could glue them together as a body wrap if you're so inclined! lol

Seriously, we've been doing vinyl for about the same amount of time and still haven't found a good use for them. I sometimes roll them up in a ball and let the cat play with them. Saves on cat toys.


----------



## rosemaryl (Jan 27, 2012)

Still pretty new to all of this, but in my classroom, we use them to hold down non-sticky heat press transfers. Things like plastisol transfers, inkjet transfers, and non-siser heat transfer vinyl that doesn't have the sticky carrier. Basically, we use it as heat transfer tape. Other than that, we haven't found a good use for it. I too would like to know if it is recyclable. I tell my students not to put it in recycling.


----------



## Akimbo (Jul 9, 2010)

My local council is really good with recycling waste, so I may see if they have some info for me. It would be a shame if there is nothing that can be done with it as I really wanted to push the eco friendly side for the business.

speaking of which, I've just ordered up a sample of a meter of this stuff since it advertised that it is environmentally friendly. Does anyone else have experience with this? I've asked for some info from them if they can provide. 

yolö - FlexCut Sticky coloured garment film / vinyl for fine cutting and fast weeding


----------



## pshawny (Feb 27, 2008)

You could build up a collection and then offer them up for free on Facebook. I think the craft cutter community might have a use for them as carrier sheets.


----------

